# Am i asking for the impossible paint job?



## Sickautoart (Jan 14, 2012)

I am looking at a project car and i have had a light bulb in my idea travels.

I want to if possible as an example to do say a double cherry red base and than lay a top layer of clear coat and black say like 4:1 respectively with heavy black drops.

The plan is a marble/swirl like finish simalar to http://www.layoutsparks.com/1/210880...act-image.html or http://my.qoop.com/store/Abstracts-t...8663922228881/ type of detail.

I have found a double head gun http://www.paascheairbrush.com/produ...p;product=8717 but I'm hesitant as to weather it will give me what i'm asking for any alternative ideas?

I'm kinda hoping it wont be a two gun job but its looking like it will be.


----------



## MecGen (Mar 26, 2011)

Have you ever painted a car before?


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

MecGen said:


> Have you ever painted a car before?


Don't sound like it.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Easy answer: You can't do this yourself.

Expanded answer: It is possible that an experienced, extremely artistic auto-body man MIGHT be able to do this.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

or, you can have custom made full car decal with this pattern. prolly will be cheaper than super duper custom paint job.


----------

